# Amnesia before looksmaxxing if you were wondering



## Mr.cope (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Darkstrand (Jan 11, 2020)

What exactly did he do?


----------



## Nosecel (Jan 11, 2020)

What is this?


----------



## Mr.cope (Jan 11, 2020)

Darkstrand said:


> What exactly did he do?


He got fillers and something done to his orbitals he said what he did in one of his threads


----------



## needsolution (Jan 11, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> He got fillers and something done to his orbitals he said what he did in one of his threads


im pretty sure he has done rhino too


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 11, 2020)

More like
*
19 years old on the left 31 on the right*










*2 rhinos, lower lid retraction,chin filler, tan, hair, latisse for eyebrow density, eyebrow dye*


----------



## Deleted member 2661 (Jan 11, 2020)

He still had compact midface, over if you don't have a good base.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 11, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> More like
> 
> View attachment 224600
> 
> ...


did ur upper eyelids get slightly more hooded as u aged?


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jan 11, 2020)

DaddyBigPenis said:


> He still had compact midface, over if you don't have a good base.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Jan 11, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> More like
> 
> View attachment 224600
> 
> ...


This is actual looksmaxxing. Inspirational.


----------



## Mr.cope (Jan 11, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> did ur upper eyelids get slightly more hooded as u aged?


Probably from bone


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 11, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> did ur upper eyelids get slightly more hooded as u aged?



oops, yeah I meant MORE hooded


----------



## needsolution (Jan 11, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> More like
> 
> View attachment 224600
> 
> ...


how u got these hollow cheeks


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Jan 11, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> More like
> 
> View attachment 224600
> 
> ...


*your rhino is very good. did you spend long planning it and give the surgeon morphs before hand?*


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 11, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> oops, yeah I meant MORE hooded


big lifefuel


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 11, 2020)

needsolution said:


> how u got these hollow cheeks



Just weight loss, never had any work done with cheekbones.

Dropping to low BF is literally the most dramatic looksmax you can do


----------



## Dogs (Jan 11, 2020)

Wow those some good results from Latisse, maybe I should get some of that stuff


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 11, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> View attachment 224596


Jfl I just asked him this


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 11, 2020)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *your rhino is very good. did you spend long planning it and give the surgeon morphs before hand?*



This was over 10 years ago, I didnt know shit bro, I literally just google searched Plastic surgeons in my area and went to the first google search result. In the consultation I was just like My nose is big I don't like it and hes like Yea I'll make it better.

That was it


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Jan 11, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> More like
> 
> View attachment 224600
> 
> ...


wow, amazing


----------



## Mr.cope (Jan 11, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> This was over 10 years ago, I didnt know shit bro, I literally just google searched Plastic surgeons in my area and went to the first google search result. In the consultation I was just like My nose is big I don't like it and hes like Yea I'll make it better.
> 
> That was it


Must’ve had a blackpilled surgeon


----------



## Deleted member 4545 (Jan 11, 2020)

Insane


----------



## Deleted member 2661 (Jan 11, 2020)

Nigga just dyed his eyebrows and lost weight and he looks like a mm. That's the power of having compact midface.


----------



## Mr.cope (Jan 11, 2020)

DaddyBigPenis said:


> Nigga just dyed his eyebrows and lost weight and he looks like a mm. That's the power of having compact midface.


Tbh if your midface isn’t compact it’s over unless you get surgery


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 11, 2020)

DaddyBigPenis said:


> Nigga just dyed his eyebrows and lost weight and he looks like a mm. That's the power of having compact midface.



For real tho, compact midface is so important


Dogs said:


> Wow those some good results from Latisse, maybe I should get some of that stuff



It DEFINITELY works for eyelashes, I used it on mine and it really did make them longer and denser, good stuff. For eye BROWS though there are reports with mixed results. Seems to work for brows too for some ppl and not so much for others


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Jan 11, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> This was over 10 years ago, I didnt know shit bro, I literally just google searched Plastic surgeons in my area and went to the first google search result. In the consultation I was just like My nose is big I don't like it and hes like Yea I'll make it better.
> 
> That was it


Lol you lucked out hard man.


----------



## Deleted member 2661 (Jan 11, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> For real tho, compact midface is so important


You can NEVER look good in still pics with long midface. Your only hope is motion.


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Jan 11, 2020)

DaddyBigPenis said:


> You can NEVER look good in still pics with long midface. Your only hope is motion.


----------



## Darkstrand (Jan 11, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> More like
> 
> View attachment 224600
> 
> ...


How often do you have to dye eyebrows?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 11, 2020)

Darkstrand said:


> How often do you have to dye eyebrows?



Like every 10-14 days

Just For Men Beard dye, darkest brown. 3 and a half minutes on and then wash it off in shower. Not a big deal, works well. One box of that Just for Men lasts like half a year


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Jan 11, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> More like
> 
> View attachment 224600
> 
> ...


so basically it's just the two rhino's and some soft looksmaxxing


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 11, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> so basically it's just the two rhino's and some soft looksmaxxing



lower lid retraction is invasive surgery to better increase the tilt of lower lids


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Jan 11, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> lower lid retraction is invasive surgery to better increase the tilt of lower lids


oh, I was wondering what that did. probably had a noticable effect too


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Jan 11, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> lower lid retraction is invasive surgery to better increase the tilt of lower lids


Whats the story with the avi/pfp? It looks like you but with darker hair/blue eyes and darker eyelids lmao.


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Jan 11, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> More like
> 
> *19 years old on the left 31 on the right*
> 
> ...


Absolute lifefuel.
What did you do for your hair exactly?


----------



## Almu (Jan 11, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> More like
> 
> *19 years old on the left 31 on the right*
> 
> ...


Mirin


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Jan 11, 2020)

EthnicelAscension said:


> Whats the story with the avi/pfp? It looks like you but with darker hair/blue eyes and darker eyelids lmao.


https://looksmax.org/threads/itt-explain-your-avi-username.45384/page-2#post-815088


----------



## SexyMofo (Jan 11, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Just weight loss, never had any work done with cheekbones.
> 
> Dropping to low BF is literally the most dramatic looksmax you can do


Didn’t you get buccal fat removal aswell?


----------



## Almu (Jan 11, 2020)

Dogs said:


> Wow those some good results from Latisse, maybe I should get some of that stuff


Dont.








Why you should never use Latisse.


Why you should avoid Latisse like the plague Latisse is frequently mentioned both here, and in other forums, as a great way to boost eye lash growth, as well as eyebrow growth. This is a horrible idea. Latisse burns fat; this has been demonstrated through numerous studies. Below, are pictures...




looksmax.org


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 11, 2020)

EthnicelAscension said:


> Whats the story with the avi/pfp? It looks like you but with darker hair/blue eyes and darker eyelids lmao.



Just some rando MM in this music vid, prob my first "man crush" I ever had so it is what it is


Guy on the far left in this vid


----------



## Almu (Jan 11, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> More like
> 
> *19 years old on the left 31 on the right*
> 
> ...


How often are you doing chin filler


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 11, 2020)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> Absolute lifefuel.
> What did you do for your hair exactly?



Just grew it out, almost always rocked a buzzcut my life till recently, SUCH A HORRIBLE MISTAKE


Almu said:


> How often are you doing chin filler



Every 2 years, fillers last a lot longer than the advertised time range, no doubt cause they want you to spend more money with more regular fills


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2020)

DaddyBigPenis said:


> Nigga just dyed his eyebrows and lost weight and he looks like a mm. That's the power of having compact midface.


don’t act like any pajeet with a compact midface on here could do those things and expect the same lol

he also had solid bone structure, is white white, good hair/hairline, good ipd and harmony in general


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 11, 2020)

SexyMofo said:


> Didn’t you get buccal fat removal aswell?



I did not


----------



## Zygomatic (Jan 11, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> lower lid retraction is invasive surgery to better increase the tilt of lower lids


Where did you have your lower lid retraction done? And I’m assuming you like the results but how dramatic of a change was it?


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Just weight loss, never had any work done with cheekbones.
> 
> Dropping to low BF is literally the most dramatic looksmax you can do


what bodyfat did you get to, to look like the after?

I’m at like 13% I think and only have hollow cheeks in specific lighting


----------



## SexyMofo (Jan 11, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I did not


Jfl some guy is on reddit larping as you then


----------



## Deleted member 2661 (Jan 11, 2020)

Kade said:


> don’t act like any pajeet with a compact midface on here could do those things and expect the same lol
> 
> he also had solid bone structure, is white white, good hair/hairline, good ipd and harmony in general


Ofc he has other good features, I'm just saying that he would look 10 times worse with long midface


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 11, 2020)

Zygomatic said:


> Where did you have your lower lid retraction done? And I’m assuming you like the results but how dramatic of a change was it?



This was my surgeon







@Mr.cope 
@EthnicelAscension


----------



## Titbot (Jan 11, 2020)

I need that rhino so bad


----------



## BigChinHispanic (Jan 11, 2020)

Rhino lifefuel
Rhino lifefuel


----------



## Linoob (Jan 11, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> This was over 10 years ago, I didnt know shit bro, I literally just google searched Plastic surgeons in my area and went to the first google search result. In the consultation I was just like My nose is big I don't like it and hes like Yea I'll make it better.
> 
> That was it



Rofl.

The amount of time, effort, energy, money we put into surgeries.

I bet just like businesses, the really good surgeons are the ones you don't hear about. It's just all word of mouth.

They don't need to spend a ton on marketing/advertising.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2020)

Linoob said:


> Rofl.
> 
> The amount of time, effort, energy, money we put into surgeries.
> 
> ...


yeah honestly i wouldn’t be surprised if, the kind of surgeon that worked on Bella Hadid for example, only worked with the elite

People like Eppley are such a meme. His name goes around a lot because of marketing and his lack of ethics


----------



## Maxillacel (Jan 11, 2020)

he had a good maxilla to begin with


----------



## LowTierNormie (Jan 11, 2020)

Now I wonder how much/little his life has changed. Night and day difference? No change with Girls? He could be the ultimate living proof of the blackpill


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2020)

LowTierNormie said:


> Now I wonder how much/little his life has changed. Night and day difference? No change with Girls? He could be the ultimate living proof of the blackpill


big difference

he had some of the most cortisol inducing stories ever on lookism

I think he was pretty gl before, but he had a gigachad brother so he had to experience the contrast


----------



## Repzta (Jan 11, 2020)

Do you recommand lower eye lids retraction surgery ? This is one of the surgery I wanna do first with filler (cheekbone, upper eyelids, brow ridge) 
I have the B eyes but less (mostly my right eye my left eye is fine)


----------



## Hades (Jan 11, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> More like
> 
> *19 years old on the left 31 on the right*
> 
> ...


DAMN SON THIS IS PURE AND UTTER ASCENSION


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jan 11, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> More like
> 
> *19 years old on the left 31 on the right*
> 
> ...



How was the lower lid retraction? Which procedure it was? Canthoplasty or canthopexy alone? and how long was the swelling/bruises?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 11, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> How was the lower lid retraction? Which procedure it was? Canthoplasty or canthopexy alone? and how long was the swelling/bruises?



It was just pexy. It was done at the same time as my rhino so my entire face looked like I had been in a fist fight, black eyes and major swelling under and around my midface overall. I don't know how much was just from the canthopexy.


Repzta said:


> Do you recommand lower eye lids retraction surgery ? This is one of the surgery I wanna do first with filler (cheekbone, upper eyelids, brow ridge)
> I have the B eyes but less (most my right eye my left eye is fine)



Yes I recommend it, Taban has some good results with his eye surgeries (I did not go to Taban myself for mine though)







LowTierNormie said:


> Now I wonder how much/little his life has changed. Night and day difference? No change with Girls? He could be the ultimate living proof of the blackpill



Night and day, from using hookers to getting women offering me expensive alcohol to party with them. Looks are everything


----------



## SexyMofo (Jan 11, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> More like
> 
> *19 years old on the left 31 on the right*
> 
> ...


Do you remember what brand of filler you got? Also are using MT2 to tan?


----------



## Saen (Mar 27, 2020)

Kade said:


> big difference
> 
> he had some of the most cortisol inducing stories ever on lookism
> 
> I think he was pretty gl before, but he had a gigachad brother so he had to experience the contrast


link mane


----------



## StuffedFrog (Mar 27, 2020)

Ejijen


Mr.cope said:


> View attachment 224596


Eminem maxxing


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> This was my surgeon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you show us a close up pic of your eye area before and after lower eyelid Retraction? Did you have roundish lower eyelid or actual white area under pupils?


----------



## SurgerySoon (Mar 27, 2020)

Why in the hell does someone so fucking beautiful who gets to bang multiple hot girls every week want to hang out in an incel-ridden shithole like a looksmaxxing forum?


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Mar 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> More like
> 
> *19 years old on the left 31 on the right*
> 
> ...


Yo Amnesia what was your bf% difference in these 2 photos?


----------



## Chad1212 (Mar 27, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> View attachment 224596


From a bullied lesbian to a mr.steal your girl


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Mar 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Just weight loss, never had any work done with cheekbones.
> 
> Dropping to low BF is literally the most dramatic looksmax you can do


You look fucking amazing dude. If I'm skinny fat, will dropping to 10% remove my chubby cheeks? EVERY DAY I'm consistently told I look 16. I get asked what high school I go to every day by customers at work. I need to change something.


----------



## ScramFranklin (Mar 27, 2020)

Are you 31 now?


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Sep 29, 2020)

Bumo


----------



## TopzCat1 (Sep 29, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> More like
> *
> 19 years old on the left 31 on the right*
> 
> ...


Where did you get your contacts from bro


----------



## Benjibanks (Oct 9, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Just weight loss, never had any work done with cheekbones.
> 
> Dropping to low BF is literally the most dramatic looksmax you can do


I'm interested in this part. Problem is that even with weight loss i still feel like my cheeks look chubby? I'm considering surgery or cheek work at this point cuz i think i just dont have the bone mass


----------

